# The Richest Cities in the World



## SydneyCarton (Jul 11, 2017)

New York City is home to nearly 1 million millionaires, more than any other city in the world

New York City is home to nearly 1 million millionaires, more than any other city in the world
Published Fri, Jan 18 2019 9:59 AM EST
Kathleen Elkins
@KATHLEEN_ELK

10. Dallas

2018 HNW population: 298,220
Change in population from 2017: 0.1 percent

9. Washington, DC

2018 HNW population: 301,495
Change in population from 2017: -1.3 percent

8. San Francisco

2018 HNW population: 314,055
Change in population from 2017: -0.4 percent

7. Paris

2018 HNW population: 345,175
Change in population from 2017: 4.5 percent

6. Chicago

2018 HNW population: 353,775
Change in population from 2017: -0.8 percent


*5. London*
2018 HNW population: *372,270*
Change in population from 2017: *2.7 percent*

4. Hong Kong

2018 HNW population: 391,595
Change in population from 2017: -11.1 percent

3. Los Angeles

2018 HNW population: 576,255
Change in population from 2017: -0.7 percent

2. Tokyo

2018 HNW population: 593,025
Change in population from 2017: -3.3 percent

1. New York

2018 HNW population: 978,810
Change in population from 2017: -0.6 percent


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

That article is 2.5 years old. Also I cannot find any information which area is used: municipal boundaries? urban area, metro? Also, does the report count wealth (i.e. sitting in a house worth 1 million USD without any mortgage) or income (i.e. getting a yearly net salary of 1million USD)?


----------



## SydneyCarton (Jul 11, 2017)

Here's a new one. Nothing has really changed.

www.wealthx.com/wp-content/u...state_2021.pdf



Top 20 Cities by Ultra High Net Worth Individuals($30M+) with a Primary or Secondary Home, 2021

24,660 New York
16,295 Los Angeles
14,485 London
14,235 Hong Kong
7,035 Paris
6,740 San Francisco
6,085 Chicago
5,615 Miami
5,250 Singapore
4,905 Washington DC
4,890 Dallas
4,480 Beijing
4,435 Houston
3,705 Geneva
3,295 Zurich
3,080 Toronto
3,035 Naples, Florida
2,910 Greenwich, CT
2,830 Shenzhen
2,790 San Jose, CA


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

In 2021, _Forbes_ listed Beijing with the most billionaires at 100 people, followed by New York City with 99 billionaires, and Hong Kongin third place with 80 billionaires.



*City**Country**Billionaires*BeijingChina100New York CityUnited States99Hong KongChina80MoscowRussia79ShenzhenChina68ShanghaiChina64LondonUnited Kingdom63MumbaiIndia48San FranciscoUnited States48HangzhouChina47






List of cities by number of billionaires - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

2021 Hurun Global Rich List


Billionaires ranking by city:

1. Beijing: 145
2. Shanghai : 113
3. New York: 112
4. Shenzhen: 105
5. London: 82
5. Hong Kong: 82
7. Moscow : 68
8. Hangzhou : 66
9. Guangzhou: 61
10. Mumbai : 60
11. San Francisco: 56
12. Bangkok : 51
13. Paris : 44
14. New Deli : 40
15. Singapore: 35

Billionaires ranking by country:

1. China : 1058
2. USA: 696
3. India : 177
4. Germany: 141
5. UK : 134
6. Switzerland: 100
7. Russia: 85
8. France : 68
9. Brazil : 59
10. Thailand: 52
11. Italy: 45
12. Japan: 44



















2021胡润全球富豪榜发布，中国首富是他！广东这些城市有钱人最多……


2021胡润全球富豪榜发布，中国首富是他！广东这些城市有钱人最多……




news.sina.com.cn







2021胡润全球富豪榜发布_新浪网


----------



## CODEBARRE75011 (May 16, 2006)

Posted by Urba31

2018 GDP Metropolitan area in UE + UK + Norway, by millions dollars (year reference 2015) :

*1- 901 376 : Paris*
---818 922 : London
2- 342 770 : Madrid
3- 304 484 : Milano
4- 239 800 : München
5- 237 965 : Berlin
6- 222 167 : Barcelona
7- 216 311 : Roma
8- 207 408 : Ruhr
9- 202 933 : Amsterdam
10-199 496 : Hambourg
11-198 036 : Bruxelles
12-191 656 : Stuttgart
13-187 375 : Frankfurt am Main
14-186 656 : Warszawa
15-183 831 : Dublin
16-163 520 : Wien
17-160 194 : Stockholm
18-139 495 : Praha
19-137 653 : Budapest
----135 940 : Manchester
20-134 104 : Athènes
21-132 599 : Bucarest
22-123 240 : Lisboa
23-120 724 : Köbenhavn
24-120 461 : Köln
*25-114 716 : Lyon*
----110 266 : Birmingham
26-109 208 : Düsseldorf
27-101 015 : Rotterdam
------97 376 : Leeds
------90 566 : Oslo
28---87 467 : Helsinki
29---86 028 : Napoli
30---85 221 : Katowice
31---81 117 : Nurnberg
32---76 834 : Torino
------70 752 : Glasgow
*33---70 675 : Marseille-Aix
34---70 235 : Toulouse*
35---70 174 : Hannover
36---67 125 : Mannheim-Ludwigshafen
37---65 525 : Antwerpen
38---64 529 : Luxembourg
39---62 762 : Sofia
40---60 179 : Bremen
41---59 168 : S'Gravenhage
42---58 041 : Utrecht
43---57 430 : Valencia
*44---55 997 : Lille*
45---54 682 : Kraköw
*46---54 274 : Bordeaux*
47---53 633 : Bonn
48---52 979 : Dresden
49---50 471 : Göteborg
------49 839 : Liverpool
50---48 033 : Poznan
------46 597 : Edinburgh
51---46 587 : Eindhoven
52---46 342 : Karlsruhe
53---45 883 : Bilbao
54---45 864 : Sevilla
------44 841 : Bristol
*55---44 462 : Nice
56---43 067 : Nantes*
57---42 948 : Gdansk
58---42 272 : Bologna
59---41 775 : Leipzig
60---40 579 : Wroclaw
61---40 338 : Firenze



https://stats.oecd.org/Index.aspx?lang=en&SubSessionId=0770c8c9-01ef-4df3-8dda-62228befe27e&themetreeid=-200


----------



## CODEBARRE75011 (May 16, 2006)

Del


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

List of cities by GDP - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org







RankCity proper/
Metropolitan areaCountry/RegionUNSD
sub‑region[4]Official est.GDP
up to date (billion US$)Brookings[5]2014 est.
PPP-adjusted GDP (billion US$)Visual Capitalist[6]
2021 est.
(billion US$)Visual Capitalist[7]
2021 est. GDP
PPP-adjusted GDP
(billion US$)


1New York







United StatesNorth America1,861(2019)[103]1,403.4631,874.3981,874.3982Tokyo







JapanEast Asia1,790(2019)[152]1,616.7922,055.6982,205.6523Los Angeles







United StatesNorth America1,088(2019)[85][86][87]860.4521,133.6271,133.6274Seoul







South KoreaEast Asia915 (2019)[134]845.906926.7901,125.0425Paris







FranceWestern Europe849 (2018)[113]715.08934.1681,036.9256Osaka–Kobe







JapanEast Asia781 (2015)671.295[Note 3]699.474897.4187Chicago







United StatesNorth America709.16(2019)[13]563.188714.697714.6978London







EnglandNorthern Europe642.0(2019)[83]835.658978.4021,064.2979Shanghai







ChinaEast Asia608 (2020)[135]594.005633.9351,018.81510Moscow







RussiaEastern Europe604 (2019)[99]553.318504.8081,004.84911San Francisco







United StatesNorth America591.945(2019)[127]331.024593.629593.62912Washington, D.C.







United StatesNorth America559.061(2019)[13]442.212578.985578.98513Beijing







ChinaEast Asia553.9(2020)[21]506.137591.374950.67114Dallas–Fort Worth







United StatesNorth America523.861(2019)[45]412.674523.854523.85415Houston







United StatesNorth America512.222(2019)[13]483.184489.377489.37716Boston







United StatesNorth America484.620(2019)[13]360.11513.211513.21117Philadelphia







United StatesNorth America454.692(2019)[13]346.455455.653455.65318Seattle







United StatesNorth America424.750(2019)[13]267.473444.337444.33719Atlanta







United StatesNorth America422.189(2019)[13]294.42432.009432.00920São Paulo







BrazilSouth America408.938(2013)[16][128]430.51261.642583.82121Shenzhen







ChinaEast Asia401 (2020)363.228455.694704.48622Guangzhou







ChinaEast Asia385 (2020)[54]380.264405.355664.85423Miami







United StatesNorth America377.531(2019)[93][94]262.697388.725388.72524Singapore







SingaporeSouth-East Asia374.394(2021)[141]365.928374.394600.06325Nagoya







JapanEast Asia368 (2013)[100]363.751379.301403.86126Chongqing







ChinaEast Asia362 (2020)[40]315.581407.562657.98527Rhine-Ruhr







GermanyWestern Europe350.30(2014)[107]485.218636.449698.98228Sydney







AustraliaOceania348.895(2018–19)[12]223.413398.03729Hong Kong







Hong KongEast Asia341.319(2020)[63]416.047368.633472.39530San Jose







United StatesNorth America334.600(2019)[13]160.339359.111359.11131Taipei







TaiwanEast Asia327.3 (2014)327.295407.838585.86733Mumbai







IndiaSouth Asia310 (2017)[26]221.192277.980606.62534Toronto







CanadaNorth America305 (2017)[153]276.313452.492475.23235Milan







ItalySouthern Europe304.5 (2017)312.108329.529405.51636Mexico City







MexicoNorth America293.259(2019)[92]403.561250.455547.45737Madrid







SpainSouthern Europe290.56(2020)[15]262.335280.937376.56538Suzhou







ChinaEast Asia280.92(2018)[19]339.028301.510526.90439Melbourne







AustraliaOceania279.333(2018–19)[12]178.392318.67740Minneapolis/St. Paul







United StatesNorth America274.191(2019)[13]211.398272.373272.37341Chengdu







ChinaEast Asia273.8(2020)[39]233.525260.409486.38242Phoenix







United StatesNorth America272.113(2019)[13]207.065278.841278.84143Detroit







United StatesNorth America269.850(2019)[13]207.538267.731267.73144San Diego







United StatesNorth America253.117(2019)[13]202.49283.330283.33045Busan-Ulsan







South KoreaEast Asia241 (2018)[33]296.51252.14546Wuhan







ChinaEast Asia240 (2020)(8th)231.551409.50847Istanbul







TurkeyWestern Asia237 (2019)[66]348.721247.312858.70649Denver







United StatesNorth America227.395(2019)[13]169.73750Amsterdam-Rotterdam







NetherlandsWestern Europe223.0(2015)[15]320.6


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Perhaps you should have ranked using the 3rd column (Visual Capitalist 2021) as the 1st column (Official 'Up to date') is close to 5 years old for some of those cities.

The difference is substantial in some instances. In your table Toronto is 34th with a GDP of $305 Billion (2017). Using 2021 data, Toronto is 20th with $452 Billion; or 50% higher. Some of the difference is due to economic growth but suspect some of the difference is due to what catchment area they used to represent Toronto.


----------



## Blackpool88 (Nov 15, 2007)

lawdefender said:


> List of cities by GDP - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting data - using Visual Capitalist as the most recent data there are broad groupings;

Tier 1: Tokyo & NYC
Tier 2: LA, Seoul, London, Paris, Moscow, Shanghai, Beijing, Osaka
Tier 3: Chicago, Istanbul, Shenzhen, Rhine/Rhur (region)
Tier 4: Mumbai, Chongqing, Singapore, Guangzhou, San Francisco

The rest


----------



## ibraznikov (Jun 29, 2021)

Interesting statistics about the cities. I wonder why such a percentage? How was the calculation done?


----------



## N0)NA (6 mo ago)

Yes, I'm interested in it too...


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

List of cities by GDP - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org






Major world metropolitan city at least 2.5‰ (per mille/per thousand) world GDP.



Rank (PPP)Rank (nominal)Metropolitan areaCountry/regionUNSD
sub‑region[4]Visual Capitalist[5]
2021 est. GDP
(billion US$)Visual Capitalist[6]
2021 est. PPP-adjusted GDP
(billion US$)11Tokyo







JapanEastern Asia2,055.6982,205.65222New York







United StatesNorth America1,330.0001,330.00033Los Angeles







United StatesNorth America1,133.6271,133.62754London







United KingdomNorthern Europe978.4021,064.29765Paris







FranceWestern Europe934.1681,036.92546Seoul







South KoreaEastern Asia926.7901,125.042137Chicago







United StatesNorth America714.697714.697108Osaka–Kobe







JapanEastern Asia699.474897.418159Rhine-Ruhr







GermanyWestern Europe636.449698.982710Shanghai







ChinaEastern Asia633.9351,018.8152111San Francisco







United StatesNorth America593.629593.629912Beijing







ChinaEastern Asia591.374950.6712413Washington, D.C.







United StatesNorth America578.985578.9852814Dallas–Fort Worth







United StatesNorth America523.854523.8542915Boston







United StatesNorth America513.211513.211816Moscow







RussiaEastern Europe504.8081,004.8493017Houston







United StatesNorth America489.377489.3771418Shenzhen







ChinaEastern Asia455.694704.4863419Philadelphia







United StatesNorth America455.653455.6533220Toronto







CanadaNorth America452.492475.2323621Seattle







United StatesNorth America444.337444.3373722Atlanta







United StatesNorth America432.009432.0092223Taipei







TaiwanEastern Asia407.838585.8671724Chongqing







ChinaEastern Asia407.562657.9851625Guangzhou







ChinaEastern Asia405.355664.85426Sydney







AustraliaOceania398.037−4327Miami







United StatesNorth America388.725388.7254128Nagoya







JapanEastern Asia379.301403.8611929Singapore







SingaporeSouth-Eastern Asia374.394600.0633330Hong Kong







Hong KongEastern Asia368.633472.3954731San Jose







United StatesNorth America359.111359.1114032Milan







ItalySouthern Europe329.529405.51633Melbourne







AustraliaOceania318.677−1234Jakarta







IndonesiaSouth-Eastern Asia308.250841.6052735Suzhou







ChinaEastern Asia301.510526.90433San Diego







United StatesNorth America283.330−4437Madrid







SpainSouthern Europe280.937376.56538Phoenix







United StatesNorth America278.841−1839Mumbai







IndiaSouth Asia277.980606.6252040Delhi







IndiaSouth Asia272.603594.88441Minneapolis-St. Paul







United StatesNorth America272.373−42Detroit







United StatesNorth America267.731−2343São Paulo







BrazilSouth America261.642583.8213144Chengdu







ChinaEastern Asia260.409486.38245Busan-Gyeongnam Area







South KoreaEastern Asia252.145−2546Bangkok







ThailandSouth-Eastern Asia252.128559.9112647Mexico City







MexicoNorth America250.455547.45748Munich







GermanyWestern Europe249.764−4249Hangzhou







ChinaEastern Asia248.721396.7221150Istanbul







TurkeyWestern Asia/ Southeast Europe247.312


----------

